# Q7 overheating.



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

A friend has a Q7. This summer the car has been running hot. The gauge climbs but eventually comes back down. Is this a problem or just normal for the Q7? Thanks.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Q7 overheating. (crrdslcvr6)*

No problems here.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 overheating. (Giro)*

Is the gauge steady or does it fluctuate with the temps?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Q7 overheating. (crrdslcvr6)*

Should be the same (steady) no? Mine is always at 1/2. Of course it increased from 0 til 1/2 once the engine warms up. Your friend might have to bring it to the dealership and check on the coolant? Or he/she can press that "check" button next to the odometer to have the car scanned through everything to see.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I drove a Q7 across the Nullarbor in February, in temperatures greater than 40 degrees C. The gauge didn't get above 50%, even when the outside temperature was claimed to be 48 degrees.
I've never seen it higher than 50%... and trust me, I've given it a bit of a thrashing!


_Modified by Not Steve at 1:33 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

thanks for the resopnses. looks like he has a problem.


----------

